# Pirates Lair At Disneyland



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Anyone doing a Pirate themed Halloween? 
Go to 
http://www.miceage.com/

and click on 5/25 Micechat pirates lair to see dozens of photos to inspire you.
From a sunken ship to a grotto filled with treasure....

Arrrrggg...to you all
:xbones:


----------

